
What's the rationale for null terminated strings? - J3L2404
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4418708/whats-the-rationale-for-null-terminated-strings
======
iwr
The question should be: "Why doesn't C have a string data type?" C only
considers a pointer to a char, it's the programmers' fault they treat this
structure like a string.

